# Anyone Using Harbor Freight Lathe?



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd like to have a lathe for handles, dowels, knobs and such, and have been considering my options. I'm always skeptical of Harbor Freight, so I'd like to hear from someone who's actually used one of their lathes before I buy one. So, anybody out there using a Harbor Freight lathe and would you share your experience?


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I have their midi lathe http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html. It has been a wonderful lathe and is nearly identical to many more popular brand midis.


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot, HawkDriver. That will save me a lot of money I'd rather put toward wood!


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I have the same lathe as HawkDriver, I haven't done a lot of turning and I'm no lathe expert, but I really like it. It functions well enough from what I can tell.

I think it's a great lathe if you want to do occaisional turning, or if you want to dabble into it unsure if you want to sink a lot of money/time into turning equipment etc..

-jeremy


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks, Jeremy.

My usage pattern will likely be occasional dabbling. I'm thinking I'll pick one up today.

Thanks to both of you, Hawkdriver and Jeremy, for the help.

Russ


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey that looks exactly like my Penn State Industries lathe (except it's red). If it's from the same, then it's a great lathe for the price


----------



## wiredheart (Mar 6, 2009)

Russ- I've been buying Harbor Freight Tools for many years now as their prices are considerably lower than similar types of name brand tools and the quality for the most part is not much different. For the hobby type or occasional wood worker, they are fine as the cost allows you the flexibility to purchase other tools or products for your shop. If you plan on doing a lot of work where accuracy long accuracy is a concern, then choose wisely.
My wife knew I wanted a small lathe and a few years back, she got me the small Jet lathe which was on sale as it was last years model but it was good and allowed for the purchase of better tools.
The difference is that an HBL allows you to upgrade on better turning tools which is as important as the machine itself only more so in some ways as they need to be kept sharp all the time and the steel needs to be able to hold an edge longer to save on constant sharpening.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the same HF-65345 as HawkDriver and Jeremy and it fit my needs well. It works as it should and I have no complaints about it at all.

I got an extension bed from Penn State Industries for their 10"x 18" Commander lathe and it fits the HF perfectly. Probably cause the same foundry cast the parts for both, or at least the same pattern was used for both.

One side note. If I were doing this again I would have gotten the larger floor model, 12" x 33" because it has a bigger motor and would be better for bowls. I haven't made any bowls, but would like to. I will probably get the larger one anyway but finding a space to put it will be a problem. From most of the reviews I have read, these two are the best lathes HF sells.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I have one of the bigger ones. I also have one of their small metal lathes. Not perfect but they are perfectly serviceable lathes. I would advise getting a larger one. The swivel head one they sell is long enough to turn a table leg. Other than when moving one, I have never heard anyone complain about their lathe having too much capacity.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the #34706, which is a Jet JWL1236 clone. It's actually one of the better clones out there, better regarded than the now long discontinued Grizzly version… It takes a bit of getting used to the swivel head, and getting your centers lined up, but once you figure it out, it's smooth sailing.

I considered the smaller models, but honestly, for the few bucks difference on sale (usually about $199.00 for mine) I opted to get the bigger lathe. I have turned baseball bats out of pecan on mine. They come out nice…


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

I also have the jet clone and have been more than satisfied. I had considered getting the smaller one b/c it is well made but, my wife said "why not get the bigger one for the same money" I am glad I did.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I too have the #34706 12" x 33 3/8" bed jet clone. I love it. Great starting lathe and large. I saw the new Wood Magazine had an HF ad with a coupon with it for $199 and there is also a 20% off coupon. My store allowed me to use both types when I bought it so I got it for dirt cheap. The stand sucks though so I built a table (pics on my workshop page).


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you so much my fellow lumberjocks.

You've once again helped me make a decision I feel good about.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Not a harbor freight fan, but have considered the lathe. We need one for a few turnings here and there.

If the bigger one can turn table legs, how thick of a leg can a person turn on it.


----------



## Wellsw (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm glad some of you had good luck. I did not. My motor died after about an hour. I hauled it Bach to HF and ordered a delta from amazon. The motor may have been a fluke but my Delta sure runs smoother. Like a whisper compared to the other.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Odd Wellsw, my motor is super quiet. I think you got a lemon.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I have the 34706, and agree with all the positive reviews. I have the originally supplied stand somewhat reinforced with some plywood panels and now have no issues at all with it. The stand for it that Eric built, as he indicated above, sure looks nice, though.

Quite a few folks here on LJ have them and have given very good reviews. Those topics are easy to find in the reviews section on here.

In one of the reviews there is a discussion of some tuning and improvements that can be done to it to make it all better to work with. I mean minor things, such as polishing and maybe filing the rails, and lubricating the drive system.


----------



## OldCoach (Jan 3, 2016)

I use the same HF lathe. Got it on sale for $180 with 20% off coupon to boot. Great lathe for about $150. I have turned about 100 pens plus some other things on occasion. Absolutely 0 problems. Runs smooth and quiet. I can change the belt to change speeds by feel now. When I first got it I had to look to see what pulley the belt was on. If it ever quits the only upgrade I will get is one with variable speed adjustment. Or not. That is the only feature I will price compare. If I think it's not worth the difference I will go with this same model again.


----------



## CrazyDavey (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm kind of mad because TCLC10XB Commander 10-Inch Midi Lathe Extension by Bed Penn State Industries does not line up to my HF 10×18 mini. Read that again, especially the part where it says DOES NOT LINE UP. The ways are a little bit bigger. Even the t slot looks off. There is a lip on the back as well that don't correspond with the lip on the commander. So I am sending this 110 dollar mistake of a paper weight back. Just letting you know you might want to take that post down.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Crazy, you are referring to a post that is approaching about seven years old. 
Did you consider that, and verify the match before you assumed that nothing had changed with either of the two components you wanted to mate up?

.


----------

